# Geeez  Another Problem



## utmtman (Sep 24, 2009)

I just cant win for nothin.   My computer has been giving me fits for a few weeks now and I have run a bunch of tests to figure out the problem as well as talked to two different hp techs about it and having them run their own tests.  The results are a bad harddrive.   I am taking my computer to the shop come saturday and see about getting it fixed.   I have no idea how long I will be down.  I told the missus I may buy another pc to have one hand for problems or if nothing else to update my system which is only two years old and yet, is already out of date according to HP, they too recommended I buy a new pc.   LOL so much for hp techs helping.   
I put an ad in the paper for today and next tuesday on the stuff I am trying to sell, we shall see what happens and hope for the best.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

Well welcome to my club. I have been having PC problem for awhile now. I did get rid of the Toshiba and now have a DELL and a Acer. I bought the Acer for the wife, That way if the Dell breaks I want blame her. She will go  and do things without checking if it is contaminated or not , then wow her lap top want work. then she blames me if I can't fix it :laugh:  :laugh: OH WELL GOT TO LOVE THEM. WOULD NOT TRADE HER FOR THE WORLD :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

I got some Adware on my LT.  Had a free virus protection..that said I had no problems.   Went and bought McAfee...39.00.  Ran that scan...still says I have no problems.  I STILL HAVE THE ADWARE!!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 9/24/2009  12:06 PM  I got some Adware on my LT.  Had a free virus protection..that said I had no problems.   Went and bought McAfee...39.00.  Ran that scan...still says I have no problems.  I STILL HAVE THE ADWARE!!





Try downloading Spyzooka Antispyware Software .


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

Well ken and Janeen I have and had Mozilla Fire fox and BitDefender Antivirus and all is ok now. But I reloaded it back after I paid 29.95 for a year. Once that was done did a disk defragmentor so now all cleaned.


----------



## LEN (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

Lee if the puter is still booting and you are on it I think, a new drive is not all that bad. $80 for a big drive and maybe $50 to ghost the data over to the new drive. If you are at all into the puters you can install the new drive and leave the old one in for the data, then install the operating system from your backup dicks-cd on the new drive and then copy the data from the old to the new. May have to install a few programs and find links again but its time not $$$.

Good luck

LEN


----------



## Shorty (Sep 26, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

Once you all get your computers back to where you want them...up to speed. You need to install Steady State. It's free from Microsoft. It creates a large...let's just put it this way,
1- Free
2- from Microsoft
3- works for me at home, neighbors & ofice workstations
once install the software and turn it on, you can get a virus, spy wear, anything...reboot your PC and it's back to the way it was the last time you booted up
Want to try out some soft wear to se how it runs?...do it
Like the Software? Turn off Steady state and install it again
don't like it?...reboot...poof, it's gone
Been dealing with these issues for um...well...a long time...software is 11-17 year old proof
My 2 cents


----------



## utmtman (Sep 27, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

Well we found a warranty for the puter and took it to best buy and they said I will have it back come Tuesday or Wednesday.   Got the old lap top of the wifes out of storage and put it to work.  Its got xp and its slow but it works for now.  They said they can add ram, newer harddrive, to this laptop and speed it up for less than 200 dollars so may look at that after I get mine back than will always have a good backup pc.  I have to go to the VA Hosp in Salt Lake on Wed so hope to pick up my pc repaired than.   Luckily we had to go that way yesterday as well to a wedding so we dropped mine off.  Great to be able to do this as part of another function cuz its a 200 mile round trip drive to best buy and back.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

well it looks like your problems are turning around for you. We sure hope so, so good luck.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

Thanks I hope so as well.


----------



## hamdave (Oct 13, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem



Having a decent antivirus program DOES NOT guarantee you wont get adware. You also need to have a program plugin on your browser or the antivirus that allows you to block ad's and adware. I have this issue all the time, but I still don't get the computer infected. I'm running a new program called PC shield for my security and I run Firefox for the browser. I only use IE when I'm doing software updates.



cheers


----------



## utmtman (Oct 14, 2009)

Re: Geeez  Another Problem

I have Window Defender, I also have Defense Shield, and I have used adaware from time to time.    I too use firefox from mozilla and only use explorer from time to time when nothing else works.   My problem was a bad harddrive.  I also have everything going thru a secure router which lowers the rate of many of these problems.  I read today that wpa router system has now been hacked which means that it wont be long before every hacker out there will be made aware of how this person managed to hack wpa routers.  Which they say wpa2 is still secure so may have to change my system to a wpa2 before too long.


----------

